# La Vista, SXM unit and views...



## Whirl (Nov 13, 2007)

I just put a unit on hold at La Vista. Seems many like it alot. I am giving it to a my assistant at work since my exchange week is expiring anyway. I just want it to be somewhere nice. 

RCI says the unit is not guaranteed, but I read elsewhere that you do in fact get the unit on the confirmation...it is unit 28...one bedroom deluxe, described on the website as the most spacious.....


Will this actually be the unit they get and any idea on the view? 

Thanks. 

Cheryl


----------



## Whirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Any feedback...pretty please?
Thanks, 
Cheryl


----------



## liwarren (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll try to make a stab at this one.  There are 2 resorts for La Vista.  It seems this one may be the older one.  It will be up the hill from the beach, but don't let that bother you.  The beaches are much nicer in other areas of sxm.  I would take a GUESS that a 1 bedroom deluxe will have an ocean view whereas the studios most LIKELY don't.  Like I said, I don't know for sure.  We have stayed every year at the Flamingo which is just right next door.  (as well as other resorts every year)  If you have never been to sxm before you will not find the hotels with incredible pools as in Mexico.  You will most likely fall in love with island as it has so much to offer!  We prefer sxm over Mexico although we are going to Puerto Vallarta in January for a quick week getaway.  We go to sxm every year and have plans for 23 days in March!


----------



## scotlass (Nov 14, 2007)

This is the link to rooms 28-30:
http://www.lavistaresort.com/images/layouts/1bd.jpg
I believe the unit will be in LaVista and not the resort on the water.  Having said that, I'm sure they will enjoy their time there.  The Hideaway Restaurant is excellent and the staff is very helpful.  The view from the restaurant and pool is wonderful.  As the previous poster said, the unit also probably has a view.


----------



## 225chs (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is the location of the unit
http://www.eleganziasxm.com/eleganzia site plan with LV small.jpg

I have always been assigned to the unit that was listed on the confirmation form.

The view is beautiful. Looking over to Saba. In the evenings you can sit on your deck and watch the cruise ships sail into the sunset

I leave the 7th for my two weeks at La Vista (bought after trading in every year for three years in a row) and look forward to a wonderful vacation. Your assisitant should also


----------



## Pat H (Nov 14, 2007)

I stayed in unit # 28 two years ago. It's very spacious and it has 2 baths. Great view with a large balcony. You will see lots of cruise ships. The front entrance to the unit is street level. The one from the balcony involves a lot of steps. Make sure you eat at the restaurant. The food is very good. If you want to eat dinner there, make reservations a couple of days ahead of time. I would love to go back.


----------



## cancun dish (Nov 15, 2007)

i believe that all units at la vista (the view) have ocean views.  The units are basic but, the service is so friendly and Andrea and others are in my opinion the most real and honest people in the business.  It is not the fanciest resort but, i have never met someone who did not love their time there....


----------



## scotlass (Nov 15, 2007)

Not all units have a view.  The cottages definitely do not as they are lined up behind each other and the lowest one has shrubbery and the road in front of it.  However, it's a great place to stay.


----------



## cancun dish (Nov 15, 2007)

www.lavistaresort.com

states that all units have an ocean view.  unless something new has been built to block the view I remember all units having a view of the ocean...


----------



## 225chs (Nov 15, 2007)

All units face the ocean but all units do not have an ocean view. Note this from their website
Junior Suite (unit 1 thru 6) LAYOUT 
King bed, kitchenette, bathroom with shower, large terrace ; some with ocean view.
Maximum occupancy: 2

Additionally they have built a condo in front of the resort, partially blocking the view and probably affecting several of the units (definitely the cottages and maybe a few others). However Unit 28 should have a great view.

La Vista is the only TS I have never traded, I look forward to my visit every year but I hate that condo


----------



## scotlass (Nov 16, 2007)

Their marketing is a tad deceptive.  NOTE:  _Experience the Antillean style paradise at the La Vista and La Vista Beach Resort where all the rooms have a fresh European look with spectacular ocean view_.  The 'where all the rooms have a fresh European look with spectacular ocean view' refers to La Vista Beach only.  Still we love going there and look forward to our week in January in our little cottage.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 16, 2007)

We have an exchange in 2009 into scotlass's cottage! (same week, same #). 

Since I also really love a view, I spoke to the resort to inquire whether there was any possibility of switching to a view unit at check-in. She intimated that maybe, possibly, yes, as long as occupancy rating is the same. I don't know if in fact they ever do this, and I'm not expecting it, but I'll give it a try. Perhaps someone else would prefer a cute stand-alone cottage to a room with a view. Otherwise, we'll just walk out to the pool for our view fixes.


----------



## JRS (Nov 20, 2007)

I am an owner at Flamingo and LaVista.  I have visited LaVista and toured some of the units, had lunch there, etc.  It is a more private type resort, not a high rise as many of the others.  Like others stated these units are built on the hillside, overlooking the Carribean Sea.  Cruise ships can be seen - usually in the morning pulling out.  Lots of things to do, if the option exists, recommend taking the half or full day (not sure which) bus tour of the island.  Stops at Marigot, Phillipsburg, Orient beach and a couple other locations. Gives you an idea at the beginning of the week where you might want to spend more time.  If adventurous, got to get out on one of the day or evening cruises, I did a snorkel, swim, lunch on a 60 ft catamaran (Heineken)(awesome).  If interested in visiting there in the future, have a floating week 14 to 50 (even years).  :whoopie:


----------

